# Monta Ellis



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

He's been lighting it up recently and has scored 40+ points in 2 of his last 3 games and 37 in that sweet game against the Mavericks. Part of it should be due to Nelly's absence and Monta getting more freedom (27, 19, 25, 29, 28 field goal attempts in the last 5 games) but things like these really make you wonder what things would be like without Nelly.

I hope he gets to make an All-Star game one day.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's been on a great streak this last week, that's for sure. I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

i'm a fan of him, and he'd been on fire but i wonder if he could do as well in another style of play? 

don't really think so but who knows!?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He's keeping it up, averaging almost 25 a game. 

Imagine if their coach wasn't a moron, and actually played his best players. The Warriors could be a pretty good team, and Monta would more than likely benefit from that.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Dear Don Nelson,

LET ANTHONY RANDOLPH PLAY, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

There needs to be a Free Anthony Randolph campaign. No reason he shouldn't be playing 30 plus mins gaining experience and playing through mistakes. He showed signs of this last yr when he got time midseason. Sooner he gets away from this org, the better. They don't deserve him.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Monta is 6th in the NBA in scoring averaging 25.6 PPG between the holy 5 of Melo, Kobe, LeBron, Durant and Wade.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

It's frustrating to think that within the past few years this team has lost Baron Davis, Stephen Jackson, Al Harrington, and Jason Richardson. With that being said, this team could still be pretty good if Nelson would settle on a rotation that includes 30+ minutes of Anthony Randolph. He will win the Most Improved Player Award if/when he is traded.


----------

